# Looking for breeder in Metro Detroit, MI area



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if anybody knows of a reputable breeder in the Metro Detroit Michigan area? I have found this breeder (they are about 45 minutes north of where I live) Joli's German Shepherd Dogs but not sure if they are reputable or not? Any help is greatly appreciated!  And I am looking for a companion dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Depending on what you are looking for, Wildhaus Kennels  are on that side of the state and have exceptional dogs. 

I know nothing about the dogs you posted, though I did see they ensure good genetic healthy by making sure that hips/elbows are xrayed and are rated passing before breeding - that is a good start in the right direction.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

This thread is a good read when trying to find a reputable breeder and what things to look for. There are many different "kinds" of GSD's so it depends on what you want. I know you said a companion dog but that doesn't mean you have to "settle" for pet lines. Most litters will have companion pups available so breeding specifically for that quality is pointless. Now, I know nothing about this breeder so my above advice is not directly regarding this breeder. The best thing you can do is visit these breeders and see the dogs they own and represent. As well as their facility. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can look at Deestraum Kennels. They are in the Detroit area. I have the brother to her stud dog.

Deestraum German Shepherds, est. 1983


----------



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the info!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Alta-Tollhaus- Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Joli's History and Experience

Looks like they don't have anything on the specific dogs in their breeding program, but it looks like they're breeding American Show line dogs, and they test at least for hips and elbows (if looking into them further, I'd ask about CERF testing, and whether they track their lines for DM, Mega Esophagus, and other GSD related issues).

Are you specifically looking into show lines, or did you happen to just find a show line breeder in your search? Probably one of the biggest factors of whether you get the dog that's really best for you is doing a little research into the different lines. You can get a list of breeders together that are all producing good dogs, but it's comparing apples and oranges if you're looking at different "types". When I was looking for what would be best for my family (we're currently waiting for a puppy!) I both looked at descriptions of what the different lines were like (like this article: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) ) and I looked at TONS of breeder websites, just for the education of it. Even if the breeders were ones that I knew I'd never go to because of distance, I looked at them anyway. I used every one as a learning experience, looking at the dogs, looking at the health testing, how the pups are raised, how many litters in a year, etc. It helps you really get to know the differences in lines, and then once you settle on a type, it helps you whittle down what you feel would be a good breeder for you to work with.

If nothing else, that article about the different types should help you decide where to start!  Think of your goals and hopes for your new dog, and go from there. Good luck!!


----------



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. We don't want a high drive dog, so I figured a show dog would be better than a working dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Val_Gal said:


> Thank you for the advice. We don't want a high drive dog, so I figured a show dog would be better than a working dog.


How do you know that show dogs aren't high drive? 
I think you should look for a well bred dog that has balance in the drives and an off switch. Higher threshold instead of low. Have you gotten out and about and seen the differences in the lines?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

having been to Joli's German Shepherd Dogs and talking with Lisa for an hour or so, I would say its worth a visit, first thing you`ll notice it the large, very clean kennels second thing you`ll notice, the time i was there she had 13 dogs, there was no barking, shes also trains, tell her what your looking for, I did put a non refundable deposit on one of her pups, and to make a long story short Max found me a month later


----------



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> How do you know that show dogs aren't high drive?
> I think you should look for a well bred dog that has balance in the drives and an off switch. Higher threshold instead of low. Have you gotten out and about and seen the differences in the lines?


 
I assumed the show lines had a lower drive than the work lines, I'm still learning about the different lines. It'll probably be a year before my husband and I get real serious about getting one. Right now I just want to make sure I find a good breeder.


----------



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

ken k said:


> having been to Joli's German Shepherd Dogs and talking with Lisa for an hour or so, I would say its worth a visit, first thing you`ll notice it the large, very clean kennels second thing you`ll notice, the time i was there she had 13 dogs, there was no barking, shes also trains, tell her what your looking for, I did put a non refundable deposit on one of her pups, and to make a long story short Max found me a month later


 
Yes, I will definately be making a vist before we decide on a breeder. I was also interested in Joli's German Shepherd Dogs for the training too.


----------

